# baby needle nose gar



## aileen

two days ago i found 2 baby needle nose gar in my tank.. I didn't have a clue my gar were breeding.. I separated them and yesterday I went out to buy them a fish nursery ( little plastic floating box with vents), but they don't seem to want to eat anything. I live in a small town and the fish store here doesn't have anything really other then frozen brine shrimp but they don't really seem to be interested in them.. is there anything else I can try to give them.. I did notice I have another 2 eggs in my tank.. used to have 3 but I think one of my other fish had a snack


----------



## majerah1

Hatch out some baby brine shrimp if you can.I dont know how big the gar is,but many baby fish will eat only living foods and they are so small that BBS is perfect size for them.


----------



## aileen

I found a place online that I can order live brine shrimp.. I'm not sure if they are baby brine shrimp or not but the gar fry arn't really that small they are about the length of a penny and skinny so they might be ok to eat them.. plus I'm sure there are different sized I get.. It should be here in a couple days I just hope the gar fry are ok until then.. at least it will be here by the time the new ones hatch.


----------



## susankat

Do you have plants in the tank? If so they will find little tidbits on the plants that they will eat until they get there. They would probably also like things like whiteworms, grindles, bloodworms and such. If you have a pond nearby you might also be able to find like daphena, very small fish fry that they would eat or even mosquito larve. Just make sure you rinse them first.


----------



## Nitlon

Yeah, the size of the food can also be a big factor in addition to it being live food.

FYI, you don't have to order live newly-hatched brine shrimp forever - in my opinion, it's cheaper and easier just to get the eggs and have a little hatchery at home (you can do this with a plastic bottle and an aerator, pretty low-tech).


----------



## aileen

I just ordered some eggs online.. they should be here in a week!!


----------



## HeyManItsMeMatt

has anyone tried the egg yolk method? i've only read about it, but it looks to be successful.


----------



## susankat

The egg yolk will mess with your water and cloud it real fast. You have to do a water change as soon as they finish eating. Also with baby gar they will probably only eat live food for awhile.


----------



## NeonShark666

Gars are fish eaters, they are really fresh water Barracudas. Get some female guppies, the fry is just the right size. Also try and find some mosquito larvae. Small ponds often have something called daphnia in them. You can get Live Brine shrimp from Brineshrimpdirect.com. Some of my fish love to tear apart small pieces of shrimp. Also try Frozen Blood worms. If large fish shops are near in larger cities try and get some live Black Worms. Earth Worms are also good but too large for your babies.


----------



## aileen

Last night I filtered out some pond water for them I got some gunky stuff in the filter so I gave that to them.. I don't know if they ate any of it but they seem to be doing well.. my order of brine shrimp should be in tomorrow and the eggs should be here in the next day or two.. just in time for the new baby gars to hatch.. I just got to figure out now where to put them.. I have a floaty nursery type thing but I don't know if I should put them all in there or should I get another one and keep them all separate .. or should I just get another tank set up for the babies.. either way I got to think of something fast. Thank you everyone for your help I really appreciate it. oh yah I put a picture of the two babies in the gallery!!


----------



## aileen

Today I found 2 more little gars swimming around in my tank.. I checked the eggs and they still haven't hatched so these were from eggs I missed somewhere. I put them in with the other 2 but the big ones were attacking the little ones so I had to separate all of them. so now the grand total is 4 babies and 2 eggs


----------



## majerah1

Cool,keep us posted!And share pics as well.


----------



## susankat

You would be better setting up a growout tank for the fry. Add lots of plants so the smallest ones will have a place to hide.


----------



## aileen

Yah that's what we were thinking.. this weekend we are going to dig out our 35 gallon tank and see what we can do.. for now they are sitting in there individual plastic cups attached to the tank.. its not fancy but it does the job for a couple days lol. I added some more pics to my gallery of the parents and some more baby shots.


----------



## aileen

found 8 more eggs in the tank.. hatching brine shrimp right now.. also bought some guppies today and a 20g tank to hopefully breed for food... I talked to the pet store in town they wont buy any baby gar from me.. but in a town an hour and a half away they will for $15 each but they have to be feeding on small feeders before they will take them.
I will keep you all posted oh how everything goes


----------



## snail

Any updates on this? Have the young survived?


----------



## aileen

NO they didn't survive past the first week.. but I have a new batch now of 8 and so far I have 3 left of those.. two of them died from one eating the other.. and the other 3 I dont know what happened to them... the 3 that are still alive are happily eating new born guppy fry..so at least I might have 3!


----------



## snail

It always takes a bit of practice but if you have a breeding pair it seems like they are going to keep giving you eggs. Soon your only problem is going to be how to house all those growing little gar!


----------

